# Michelle Hunziker - bikini on the beach in Italy 6/17/12 LQ (x48) MQ Update2



## Kurama (18 Juni 2012)




----------



## posemuckel (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - bikini on the beach in Miami? 6/17/12 LQ (x16)*

Hammer!!!!!!


----------



## Gerd23 (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - bikini on the beach in Miami? 6/17/12 LQ (x16)*

tolle bilder, danke


----------



## Q (18 Juni 2012)

*Update + 13 MQ*

wir steigern langsam die Qualität 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## desert_fox (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - bikini on the beach in Italy 6/17/12 LQ (x29) MQ Update*

danke, immer wieder sehr heiß!


----------



## beachkini (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - bikini on the beach in Italy 6/17/12 LQ (x29) MQ Update*

Nur die Heckseite fehlt noch, der Rest is ja uninteressant wie sie sonst auch  :thx:euch :thumbup:


----------



## Kurama (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - bikini on the beach in Italy 6/17/12 LQ (x29) MQ Update*

+5


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - bikini on the beach in Italy 6/17/12 LQ (x29) MQ Update*

Besonders SEXY mit Helm lol3






​


----------



## Steve67 (18 Juni 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - bikini on the beach in Italy 6/17/12 LQ (x29) MQ Update*

einfach Klasse


----------



## beachkini (18 Juni 2012)

Noch mal etwas größer 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(19 Dateien, 6.957.939 Bytes = 6,636 MiB)


----------



## 60y09 (18 Juni 2012)

einfach NUR GEIL !!

:thx:


----------



## Jone (19 Juni 2012)

Sehr sexy. Danke für die hammermäßigen Bilder und die Updates :thx:


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2012)

:drip:

absolut geil


----------



## Grandsenior (19 Juni 2012)

super super super süße Michelle. Da schlägt einem das Herz doch direkt was tiefer :thumbup:


----------



## namor66 (19 Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## chini72 (19 Juni 2012)

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## JiAetsch (19 Juni 2012)

Klasse Bilder!
:thx:


----------



## Inneb (19 Juni 2012)

super bilder

vielen dank


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Juni 2012)

Bilder mit ihr sind einfach immer wieder sehenswert! Danke


----------



## Davidoff1 (19 Juni 2012)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Bilder!
Ich würde gerne zur Diskussion stellen, ob man insbesondere beim drittletzten Bild des 2. Updates (beim 2. Bild ist es auch; das ist quasi die selbe Fotoszene) etwas durch die nasse Bikinihose schimmern sieht. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein und mein Rechner ist auch nicht so top. Aber ich meine etwas erkennen zu können.


----------



## tstephan18 (19 Juni 2012)

wirklich tolle Bilder der schönen Michelle!
Weiter so!


----------



## sascha (20 Juni 2012)

ich liebe diese jahreszeit!!!


----------



## Echnaton+5 (20 Juni 2012)

echt heisse Fotos von Michelle, danke!


----------



## LuigiHallodri (20 Juni 2012)

Davidoff1 schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Bilder!
> Ich würde gerne zur Diskussion stellen, ob man insbesondere beim drittletzten Bild des 2. Updates (beim 2. Bild ist es auch; das ist quasi die selbe Fotoszene) etwas durch die nasse Bikinihose schimmern sieht. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein und mein Rechner ist auch nicht so top. Aber ich meine etwas erkennen zu können.



Würd´ ich auch so sehen! Was sich da abzeichnet sieht jedenfalls ebenso aus wie hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-stars-paparazzi-oops/322879-michelle-hunziker-enjoying-day-beach-miami-02-06-12-188x-lq-hq-quali-update-3-a-2.html 

*Vielen Dank* an alle beteiligten Poster! :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

danke vielmals.


----------



## saibar (20 Okt. 2012)

wow sehr schön


----------



## dkgmg (20 Okt. 2012)

sexyhexie  hübsch


----------



## milanisti10c (21 Okt. 2012)

sehr niceeeeee


----------



## Darktempler (21 Okt. 2012)

holaaa, muy bien


----------



## kirgiz (22 Okt. 2012)

heisse frau


----------



## wayne77 (22 Okt. 2012)

Mehr als nur geil


----------



## Bennson (24 Okt. 2012)

daaaanke....diese frau ist unfassbar schön


----------



## Davemirra (24 Okt. 2012)

Die Figur. Wow


----------



## Lape (25 Okt. 2012)

thanks for this geil bildern!


----------



## GTILenny (28 Okt. 2012)

sehr sehr niche, tax!!!


----------



## apeass (28 Okt. 2012)

diese frau...der wahnsinn =)


----------



## mave23 (28 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Vielen Dank!


----------



## srac10 (29 Okt. 2012)

ich komme aus den staunen nicht mehr herraus


----------



## legolas (30 Okt. 2012)

:thx:
wow, wow, wow


----------



## screamer (30 Okt. 2012)

Sehr schön danke


----------



## dreamguard (30 Okt. 2012)

einfach die sexiest woman alive
:thx:


----------



## hanslurch (30 Okt. 2012)

heiße beine


----------



## mahone (2 Nov. 2012)

geiler bikini


----------



## Balian (17 März 2013)

Michelle Hunziker hat so eine hammer figur!


----------



## Ciller (21 März 2013)

vielen Dank für die Bilder dieser Traumfrau...weiter so!


----------



## SteveOu (22 März 2013)

:thx: nett anzuschauen


----------



## ninomartino (22 März 2013)

super bilder , das sie einmal in italien am strand anstatt in miami geht finde ich gut


----------



## Aniston Fan (23 März 2013)

Einfach das perfekte Bikinigirl


----------



## qubase (23 März 2013)

klasse bilder, weiter so


----------



## nothing (14 Aug. 2013)

wie immer sher heiß. vor allem so ohne Kugelbauch.


----------



## pkrchmp (18 Aug. 2013)

thx for Michelle!


----------



## Schmokko (17 Mai 2015)

Was soll Mann dazu noch sagen


----------



## mvsch (22 Mai 2015)

eigentlich müsste man sie für solche Auftritte bezahlen


----------



## Bowes (26 Mai 2015)

*Dankeschön für die wundervolle *


----------

